# SINP Question



## kevbudd (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi I have a job offer in Saskatoon and i am about to apply to immigrate under SINP.
my question is would my employer in Sask need to contact the SINP before I send off my application.
I read somewhere (on a forum I think) that they would need to register my job offer for approval by SINP then I can apply. I have looked on the SINP website and it does not mention this so my understanding is that I send it off with my application not sure what to do.

cheers


----------



## kevbudd (Jul 11, 2013)

thanks for your reply. having looked through the SINP website the employer needs to apply for job approval online but the website doesn't have a link for the application so I have emailed them to get the web address. when I receive it I will post


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Just going through this at the moment. Your employer will register with the SINP and complete their side of the SINP process. You will receive an approval letter

Saskatchewan Immigration - A Step-By-Step Checklist for Hiring and Recruiting through the SINP



> Before recruiting an international worker through the SINP, the job must be approved.
> 
> Step 1: Obtain SINP approval for the position
> 
> ...


I got mine and submitted the 1/2 million forms via the online SINP process but assumed the SINP would have a copy of the approval letter, but no, so I had to mail them back the pdf they mailed me 

Oh and some of the online forms have to be posted


> The only things we require to be an original, hard copy is the Code of Conduct and Information Disclosure Form.


and despite not needing the points I have to submit a net worth form which entails a house valuation so that I can show an asset against the mortgage.



John


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Re: net worth, this is fairly routine. For PNP programs, there is a requirement to demonstrate your ability to become economically established in Canada. A large debt load could affect this. Canada does not want new immigrants claiming bankruptcy or accessing social services.


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Bit of an issue for anyone in negative equity with their mortgage I would have thought?

Fortunately my house value exceeds the mortgage amount by a reasonable margin, not sure if I should declare that as a positive net worth and thus qualify for extra points, but I'll let the SINP officer sort that one out.

I have found the SINP officer handling the case to be very helpful and responsive to queries and questions, but equally very black and white as to what is required and what isn't acceptable. Which is fine, very good in fact. At least you know where you stand and theres no feeling of "we make this up as we go" or that if you get lucky you get an officer who interprets the rules in a lenient way or another officer interprets them in a harsh way. Quite a unique experience dealing with public service officials who seem to know what they are doing and adopt a consistent approach across the board. :thumb:

Maybe Canada could make a few bob sending to Ireland to train up our public facing civil servants like planners or county councils


----------



## kevbudd (Jul 11, 2013)

Cheers guys i am just waiting for my employer to complete his part is it just me or do the Canadians seem to be a lot more laid back haha which is not a bad thing one of the reasons I want to move there lol


----------

